
Videos for learning Org Mode - AndySylvester
https://orgmodeforbeginners.com/
======
falcolas
Fewer videos, please, and more well illustrated walkthroughs.

For one, videos are very hard to go back and reference specifics from, and
two, they age poorly in this world of quarterly updates.

~~~
bartread
> they age poorly in this world of quarterly updates.

Seriously? Does org mode - and particularly the fundamentals - _really_ change
that much and that regularly? And if it does, what's the point of learning it
in the first place?

~~~
dpbriggs
It doesn't change that frequently. There was a major release a while back that
changed attributes slightly, but the core is stable

~~~
bartread
Yeah, I figured. I was really just trying to highlight what I saw as a
ridiculous point.

I occasionally use emacs and always have the intention of using it more.
Whilst a lot of work has been done on it and, in many ways no doubt, it's much
richer, the fundamentals really haven't changed at all in the 20 years since I
started using it.

I think for these tutorials video is a fine enough format: it'll certainly
work well for some people, whilst others would prefer a different format. Both
of those points of view are OK. Neither needs to be attacked.

------
Rochus
Outliners are great and underrated tools. But after a detailed analysis of Org
Mode (and some other tools) I implemented [https://github.com/rochus-
keller/CrossLine](https://github.com/rochus-keller/CrossLine) which I'm using
every day since ten years.

~~~
dmortin
You should write some words about why your tool is better than org if you
mention it here.

Org gained new features too in the last ten years. E.g. for crosslinking there
is org roam: [https://github.com/org-roam/org-roam](https://github.com/org-
roam/org-roam)

~~~
Rochus
I wouldn't say it's "better"; it just has some features which I didn't find in
other tools at that time, e.g. translucent cross-links, everything in one
fulltext-indexed file, immediate incremental persistence, not speed-down for
large outlines, dockable outlines, just to name a few. Didn't have a close
look at Org Mode since.

EDIT: of course there are many features which also Org Mode has, e.g.
extremely efficient to operate by keyboard (for a trained user), multiple
outlines, titles, attributes, not wasting screen space with menu bars and the
like, just to name a few.

------
warunsl
Feedback on the website. May be it will help to say on the homepage that
OrgMode relates to Emacs text editor. Had to go to the About page to
understand what the site is about. TBH I thought this is one of the various
info management methodologies like zettelkasten.

~~~
andrethegiant
Agreed. I would assume a website about a thing for beginners would explain
what the thing is. What is Org Mode and why do I need it?

------
onyva
Wonderful initiative. Thanks. If I may suggest it’s help to have videos put in
to playlist by topic or level of difficulty etc. if you’re planing to publish
many that is. Good luck.

------
supercollision
Nice project idea and congratulations on launching the first set!

One suggestion in case it's OP's project or the author is reading: if your
video editing workflow has audio adjustment tools or supports plugins,
consider using a de-esser to reduce the sibilance a little bit. Everything's
easy to understand but some of the s's can be just a little harsh.

Good luck!

~~~
teepo
Agreed, congrats on getting this published and sharing your passion. I learned
a lot of org mode basics from videos, so I admire your effort here. I still
refer back to Rainer's series from time to time on you tube. Some good
material here:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLVtKhBrRV_ZkPnBtt_TD1...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLVtKhBrRV_ZkPnBtt_TD1Cs9PJlU0IIdE)

------
zaiste
I'm doing a video series about Org Mode as well, using Emacs Doom - so there's
a little Vim vibe to it. ;)

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLhXZp00uXBk4np17N39Wv...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLhXZp00uXBk4np17N39WvB80zgxlZfVwj)

------
instakill
As a non Emacs user, I thought this site was going to be a crash course on the
best practices of building business software that caters to org clients
(enterprise essentially). Gotta say, I got really excited for a moment!

------
clircle
I can get by pretty well by only using org-capture and org-agenda and ignoring
everything else about Org mode.

------
ralls_ebfe
Video to remove Windows 10 is missing.

------
animex
Can we preface this title with: "EMACS: "

~~~
akimball
I just assume until proven otherwise.

